# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  طريقه اصلح الهوك الميتة بنفسك شرح كامل

## yassin55

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم سوف نشرح طريقه اصلح الهوك الاصلى بعد تلفه
الشرح وافى مع البرنامح والشرح بى الصور
تــــابــــع
مــعـــى 
دى صوره الكيبل المستعمل فى عمليه التصليح   
2-هنا قم بتوصيل القطعه فى الكيبل كما موضح على الصوره وصله بى الكمبيوتر   
3-افتح البرنامج حتاقيه فى الرابط اسفل الشرح وده شكل البرنامج   
بعد اختيار الكوم المناسب يعنى البيطلع معاك بتعمل اريس الى البرنامج القديم   
جارى المسح   
بعد عمليت اريس قم باختيار كما موضح فى الصوره التاليه واختار الملف من مجلد البرنامج ويتم عمليت كتابه الفريم وير الجديد موضح    
اضغط علىprogrكماموضح على الصوره   
بعد كده حتى يكتمل عمليت التفليش   
كده مبروك عليك حل المشكله القطعه الاصليه 
لتحميل البرنامج وباسويرد الملف 
اضغط 
على 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحياتى الى الجميع
yassin55

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم يمناك حبيبي

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم
بارك الله بك

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hskokk

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الشكرا المتدا 
بس عاوزا اسالك سوال الكلام ده انت *مجربوه* 
ولا كلام والسلام
ولو انت مجربوا عندء واحد *ميتة ممكن اجيبو لك  تصلحوه
وشكرا*

----------


## yassin55

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الشكرا المتدا 
> بس عاوزا اسالك سوال الكلام ده انت *مجربوه* 
> ولا كلام والسلام
> ولو انت مجربوا عندء واحد *ميتة ممكن اجيبو لك  تصلحوه
> وشكرا*

 وعليكم السلام حبيبى لك التحيه  الطريقه مجربه اخى  اتبع الخطوات وانشاء الله يشتغل معاك لو  لو ماعندك الكيبل ممكن تعمل ليك واحد هو *كابل فك شفرة موتورلا C117* *لومااشتغل معاك قم بتغير القطعه الموضحه*   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hskokk

خلاص ان جبة لك الهوك في المحل مع عبد الله

----------


## salihmob

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الشكرا المتدا 
> بس عاوزا اسالك سوال الكلام ده انت *مجربوه* 
> ولا كلام والسلام
> ولو انت مجربوا عندء واحد *ميتة ممكن اجيبو لك  تصلحوه
> وشكرا*

 شوف حبيبي 
انا عن نفسي صلحت واحد وبنفس الطريقة المشروحة  
بس لو قطعه واحده ما اتصلحت معناها انو الطريقة غير ناجحة 
لا طبعاً 
لو ما ظبط معاك معناها في مشكلة في قطعه اخري 
بس هذه الطريقة ناجحة ومجربة 100% 
ويوجد عده طرق اخري لاصلاح الهوك

----------


## wdmaky

شكراااا الاخ ياسين شرح ممتاز وموضوع مميز !!!

----------


## ابوفرااس

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## reaab25

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب على المشاركة القيمةمشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب على المشاركة القيمة

----------


## khaledrwashdh

السلام عليكم شرح جميل احسن الله اليك  سؤال الي ماعنده الوصله فيه طريقة التوصيل ياريت اذا عندك معلومه عنها انك تشرحها ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك خالد رواشده :Confused:  :Mad:  :Cool:

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------


## bouhelal

> وعليكم السلام حبيبى لك التحيه  الطريقه مجربه اخى  اتبع الخطوات وانشاء الله يشتغل معاك لو  لو ماعندك الكيبل ممكن تعمل ليك واحد هو *كابل فك شفرة موتورلا C117* *لومااشتغل معاك قم بتغير القطعه الموضحه*

 *انك تشرحها ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك خالد رواشده*

----------


## khalidovitch

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## كبيرماءالعينين

لكم جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر

----------


## abdou147

شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ولكن سوال اين يمكن ان اشترى الكبل

----------


## toutouch

*شكرا لك*

----------


## amranesat

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب

----------


## salah04dz

مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------

